# Slot shows in or around Kansas



## Jasper73 (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm looking for slot shows or anyone into HO slots in Kansas. Thank you


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Slots in Kansas*

I'm in Lenexa, Big group in Wichita.


----------



## Jasper73 (Jan 14, 2016)

Any slot shows? Hobby shops that carry parts,cars or supply's? Im in Herington


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Slot Shows in Kansas*

There is a show in St.Louis twice a year and a train and toy show in KC,MO that has a few slots, otherwise it is the Midwest show in Chicago (Well worth the trip) Hobbytown USA in Wichita carries slots as does Hobby Haven in Overland Park, both are expensive compared to the auction site though. 
Check Craigslist for slot cars, there is a guy that posts all the time looking for stuff that I think is in Topeka. There used to be a group there that raced and at least one person there bought a new routed track from Brad's within the last 6 months, can't imagine that he is running alone. There is a big group of racers in and around KC also.


----------

